# Can You Do This?



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

RCW 46.61.780 Lamps and other equipment on bicycles. 
(RCW = Revised Code of Washington)
" ... Every bicycle shall be equipped with a brake which will enable the operator to make the braked wheels skid on dry, level, clean pavement."

I can sometimes skid the back wheel but not the front.


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

Who comes up with thi stuff? That's why the front brake is so important, more stopping power and controll. Once your wheel brakes loose, you've lost controll.

Antway I don't think the law requires brakes on both wheels, you can run coaster brakes and no front brake, or a fixed gear with no other brakes and skid like a 12 year old, unless of corse your chain breaks, LoL.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Actually, I was looking for an exception in the law that allows a cyclist to NOT make a hand signal prior to turning when the cyclist must hold on to the handlebars with both hands in order to control the bike. Mayble that's not in Washington.
Does anybody know of such an exception to the law that requires hand signals?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like someone got a ticket.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

No, I didn't get a ticket, but I "push the envelope" sometimes and I want to know where I stand. I observe all traffice signals, for instance. (Don't always stop, but I do observe them.)


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Poppadaddio said:


> No, I didn't get a ticket, but I "push the envelope" sometimes and I want to know where I stand. I observe all traffice signals, for instance. (Don't always stop, but I do observe them.)


Yeah, I think most of us "push the envelope" too. The only time I signal is when I'm riding in a group, not sure what the law requires (I'm in So. Cal.).

I can make my rear tire skid, unfortunately I've had to a few times.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Poppadaddio said:


> ... I observe all traffic signals, for instance. (Don't always stop, but I do observe them.)


:lol:


----------

